# BMQ security clearance



## supertitanfan1 (26 Oct 2009)

OK, i got the security clearance during the recurting process, as in i got my finger prints because i have a criminal record and everything came back OK. But now i understand i have to get another one during BMQ in regards to my trade choice ( level 1, 2, 3 ect...), so is it the same one? or will this affect my trade choice as  a sig op and  are they looking for different compared to the recruiting security clearance? 

Will the person doing my interview inform me at that time if there is no point going for sig op because of my criminal record or if i will not pass the BMQ security clearance.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2009)

What you did for your application is a *background check*.  What you will do on BMQ is a *security clearance* for your trade.


----------



## p2shanmu (27 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What you did for your application is a *background check*.  What you will do on BMQ is a *security clearance* for your trade.



Is that same for all applicants. They will check the Background check first and at BMOQ they will check for security clearance for the trade? Because some of my friends are having some trouble with the clearance process?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Oct 2009)

engineer1 said:
			
		

> Is that same for all applicants. They will check the Background check first and at BMOQ they will check for security clearance for the trade? Because some of my friends are having some trouble with the clearance process?



I should think so.  Are they having trouble with the clearance or the background check?


----------



## p2shanmu (27 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I should think so.  Are they having trouble with the clearance or the background check?



I guess they are having trouble with Background check, since they haven't been in Canada for more than 10+ years...


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Oct 2009)

engineer1 said:
			
		

> I guess they are having trouble with Background check, since they haven't been in Canada for more than 10+ years...



That's more than likely the reason.


----------



## FDO (27 Oct 2009)

During the Recruiting process we do what we call "Reliability Status". That is the check we do to see if we can trust you enough to carry on with the process and enrol you. Nothing more. Basiclly it just tells us that you "should" be ok in the CF. PMedMoe is correct you will have to do a "Security Clearance". It wil be started in BMOQ/BMQ. It will have to be redone every 10 years if I'm not mistaken. 

Two different processes one just scratches the surface the other crawls up inside and digs around.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> PMedMoe is correct you will have to do a "Security Clearance". It wil be started in BMOQ/BMQ. It will have to be redone every 10 years if I'm not mistaken.



Ten years for level 1 and level 2; five years for level 3, and additional checks as required for any special access things.


----------



## CyberJonesy (8 Jan 2010)

Hey guys, I was sworn in just this week and am currently filling out the Security clearance form but I'm puzzled at section I. 

Do I have to list the Canadian Forces as my employer for the most recent entry up til now or do I have to list the last employer that I had until my enrollment?

And I'm guessing that I have to re-print this same page multiple times since it cant fit on 1 even 2 pages, BUT what do I do about the order in the left case that goes from 1 to 4. Obviously the person looking at this document will understand the order by looking at the dates but I just think it looks weird and not "formal" as it should be.

So should I black out the numbers and write them manually and should I skip the very first entry that says from xxxx/xx til Now or blank it out and write over it?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2010)

CyberJonesy said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was sworn in just this week and am currently filling out the Security clearance form but I'm puzzled at section I.
> 
> Do I have to list the Canadian Forces as my employer for the most recent entry up til now or do I have to list the last employer that I had until my enrollment?
> 
> ...



Before you start writing anything on the form, READ THE F****** INSTRUCTIONS.



			
				CyberJonesy said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was sworn in just this week and am currently filling out the Security clearance form but I'm puzzled at section I.
> 
> Do I have to list the Canadian Forces as my employer for the most recent entry up til now or do I have to list the last employer that I had until my enrollment?



The last Box on that line is already filled in with the word "PRESENT".  So?  Who is your CURRENT employer?



I might suggest that you go back and read all the various topics we have on this subject and become more informed as to what exactly the forms are for, and how the forms are to be filled out.  It will prevent you from having to ask more questions like this, as they have all been answered in explanations from other members.


----------



## BearPusher (9 Jan 2010)

First page under general instructions "If space allotted in any portion is insufficient please use a separate sheet using the same format".


----------



## AlexD. (9 Jan 2010)

BearPusher said:
			
		

> First page under general instructions "If space allotted in any portion is insufficient please use a separate sheet using the same format".



This is what I did for Section "I" as well.


----------

